# Samples of some wood burning



## Brooks803 (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is the box I keep my pen blanks in. On the outside lid is the group of four images and the work in progress is what you will see when you open the lid. I did not come up with any of these drawings. They are ones I found on an artists forum I am a part of and I do have their permission to post this (incase anyone was curious :tongue. The third set is on the case my lathe tools came in and I'm still working on the shading. As always any comments and/or questions appreciated.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Very nice! I tried wood burning when I was  teenager but am not very artistic.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 9, 2010)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Very nice! I tried wood burning when I was teenager but am not very artistic.


 
Thanks! I like to think of myself as having the vision of an artist, but with the ability of a 2yr old with a handful of half-eaten crayons. I always have great ideas but not the ability to put it on paper or any other medium!


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 10, 2010)

Very interesting.  The detail is amazing.  I have tried this, but my tools are very primitive.


----------



## VisExp (Jan 10, 2010)

Your choice of subject matter is not my first choice, but I really like the details in your work.  Your lines are nice and smooth and the shading looks great.  I'm just getting started with pyrography and have been surprised as to how relaxing it is.  The time just seems to fly while burning.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! I love it!!! I love skulls and odd drawings and detailed tattoo flash. That's what all this reminds me of!! Nice works!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, that's scary! 
The pic on the left contains 3 images which look an awful lot like the 
doodles I used to do when I was in College the first time. 
Only thing missing is the flying eye noseriding a surfboard. :biggrin:

Nice woodburning; I've never tried it. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 12, 2010)

I like it, the similarity to tattooing is fascinating. Can you post a pic of yout woodburning set up? Id like to look into some equipment.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 12, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I like it, the similarity to tattooing is fascinating. Can you post a pic of yout woodburning set up? Id like to look into some equipment.


 
Here ya go. The burning tools are interchangable with the power cable. I think I bought the Temp controller on Amazon or Ebay. The tools have "Colwood" stamped in them but they came with the setup. Feel free to ask anything I might not have covered. I know my tastes are a little macabre and somewhat twisted, but I like it :biggrin:


----------



## fishlux (Jan 14, 2010)

I would have said your tastes were "Lovecraft-ian" If that's even a word.  Nice stuff.


----------



## dustmaker (Jan 14, 2010)

Well we each have our own particular tastes, but I will comment on your work...you obviously have a gift.  Thanks for sharing your talent, those are amazing.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 16, 2010)

I really like the Transformers.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 16, 2010)

We (our guild) did a workshop in 08. Brian McEvoy from Edmonton came and did a workshop on burning. Wish I had time to try all of these things. Nice burnings. BTW

Lin.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice work. Not my subject material but my son and his friends could keep you busy for a very long time. i have drawn etc my entire life so i do appreciate the skill involved. i would love to get into this but at the moment have way to many projects going. I think I actually have 5 things actually underway and at least two other projects i am committed to doing. One involves another member of the group to some degree. One of those the faster I go the behinder I get sort of things.Pyrograpghy is one of those things I have been looking at for years saying, someday. penturning was like that for about 7 years or so.


----------



## reddwil (Jan 17, 2010)

Gets into your blood. Heres one from a couple years back. Made me a nervous wreck twards the end.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Jan 17, 2010)

Very sweet. Wow love it!


----------

